
Show HN: A Collection of User Management Examples on AWS Serverless - coderecipe
https://coderecipe.ai/search?q=%23usermanagement
======
coderecipe
I'm putting together a collection of short tutorials in the User
Management/Authentication domain, when using AWS serverless. This covers both
REST API and graphql endpoints, using AWS's in house Cognito User Pools or
other 3rd party services such as Auth0. All of them are currently using
serverless framework for deployment, and written in nodeJS, but there will be
more suported infrastructure as code frameworks being supported soon (eg.
terraform). This collection will be updated continuously to follow the newest
best practice. Hopefully it will be helpful to you, and let me know if you
have any questions!

------
yodon
Your collection of user management examples for AWS sounds fantastic but I
can't see if it actually is because I can't scroll the page on my iPhone.

~~~
coderecipe
Oops sorry there was a bug, it's been fixed, try again!

